# Home Computer Desk



## user1007

I would shop around. Try overstock for starters. Office Depot and all are more tuned into home office furnishings than evil WalMart.


----------



## housegsx

It's junk. I have a smaller version. Same brand, same finish. It's about 4 months old and the desktop surface is starting to bubble. Also, the edges of some of the surfaces are quite rough looking. But if you just want something cheap to get the job done, then go for it.


----------



## Jay 78

I just finished up all the work on the bedroom I'm going to use for an office, and now I need to start furnishing it. Like you, I'm looking for a computer desk with a black finish, and for use with a laptop. 

For $80, you obviously can't _expect_ anything more than a low quality, disposable piece of furniture - but that's not necessarily a bad thing. What may be more important is who/what the desk is going to be subjected to. Personally, as a guy with no kids and who takes care of his stuff, I know I could probably get away with a budget desk if I wanted to, and I just might, although ideally, I'd rather not. 

IMO, if you think you could get a few years out of it, then it might be worth it. Otherwise, it might be better to invest in something of better quality materials that will last.

I think what would make or break the lifespan of this piece is the quality of the laminate on it.


----------



## Blondesense

Jay 78 said:


> For $80, you obviously can't _expect_ anything more than a low quality, disposable piece of furniture - but that's not necessarily a bad thing. What may be more important is who/what the desk is going to be subjected to. Personally, as a guy with no kids and who takes care of his stuff, I know I could probably get away with a budget desk if I wanted to, and I just might, although ideally, I'd rather not.


+1 
How much use is that file cabinet going to get? If it is daily use, I would keep looking.


----------



## user1007

You know, two quality suspended two drawer file cabinets and a decent door still make a decent desk setup. You can use the knob hole as a cord pass through. You can pick up drawer kits to add where you want.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Thanks for all the input, everyone. 

Yes, this is going to be a daily used office set up, file cabinet will hold all company receipts as they correspond to which job they were for. I will also be needing a fax machine so the smallest option for a single lap top desk is out of the question. 

I was thinking about buying that 3 piece set up and re-enforcing it right out of the box with some 2 x 4 braces, see if that helps. I know it's cheapy and low quality but the size of it is what I'm impressed with. Figure if I can brace it it'll last a bit longer...?

I dunno, the search is still on. I've stopped at Office Depot today and at a local furniture outlet but nothing remotely close offered to that one set up which I really like the look and size and overall capability (being a three piece with a file cabinet and a shelving unit with the desk) that this one has. But you all are right of course, I'm just not sure how long it'll last.

I want that same set up but more durable is pretty much it, higher quality.

I'll keep loOking.


----------



## user1007

Reinforcing particle board is not going to do a lot for you I am afraid but add yet more weight. The Scandinavians are pretty good about at least using and properly fitting decent fasteners in RTA (Ready to Assemble) furniture. I had a large, simple, RTA desk years ago that was made of fairly dense partical board material and nicely finished. It held up well even being moved across the country a couple of times. 

Not sure I would expect much life out of a particle board file cabinet though. There is something to be said for nice suspension file drawers if you are going to be opening and closing the things on a regular basis. 

Speaking of Scandinavian stuff, you inspired me to look at my last IKEA catalog. If you are going to go RTA you might browse their site for desks and things. There is a store out in the burbs but IKEA caught on that they needed to be able to arrange delivery since not all of us would trek all the way out there. 

And just for fun (and I will do same) google RTA office furniture and see what pops up?

In my home office in Cincinnati I had some nice steel frame, wire cable, and glass top units that were inexpensive and really nice looking. Had to buy separate cabinets for drawers and of course had real file cabinets. Stuck them in a closet with office supplies and so forth.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I meant re-enforce the bottom, under the desk from left to right side to negate any possible wobbling. I wasn't going to put wood on the desk top or anything. 

Anyways, I just went out again to another Office Depot. This one had this desk and hutch on sale (over 50% off) for $149.99. I kind of liked it but it was so dang big and you can only purchase the entire desk and hutch. The hutch would be overwhelming to the room, just competely taking it over. That's not what I want but still, for the price and quality maybe I can leave the hutch in the garage. or sell it. or burn it. 

File cabinet on the lower left. 









I almost pulled the trigger, almost.


----------



## user1007

I will not suggest my recent search was exhaustive but I did explore some RTA office furniture sites and Overstock.com. That desk and hutch for $149 seems like a pretty good deal and the hardware looks decent? Not that it matters but are they going to give you a new one or sell you the display?

Your idea to repurpose or sell the hutch seems like a reasonable plan, especially for the price. It does have some nice cubby holes. Could you fit it in a closet to store paper, office supplies and so forth. Rather a shame to give up the segmented storage capability?

I would not burn it.

You are certainly better off than where you started today with that WalMart thing.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Come back!! Waddya think about this? Found it on Craigslist just now. It's from Pier One Imports originally, guy wants $75 for both desk and chair. Now this way I can buy a small shelf and a small black file cabinet to match and to put my new (soon) fax machine on. I like the open look, not boxed in like in the pic of the desk I posted previously. And it's Pier One so good quallity, solid. It's got the drawer in the middle as well. 

I asked if the price was negotiable and he said he would come down so I'm thinking $60.


----------



## user1007

Nice simple lines. Price is right. Pier 1 quality is usually good. Are you going to have enough desk surface area though? By the time you fit your laptop and I presume a printer there will not be much room left for a stapler, pencil cup, etc. let alone a stack of papers you might be working from?


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'll be putting the all in one Epson/printer/scanner/fax machine on the file cabinet that I'll be purchasing. 

I thought of that as well. The other desk has a lot of top room although the hutch cuts into it quite a bit. I guess I'll at least go and loOk at this Pier One desk and think about the price compared to the desk/hutch set. My whole goal is to have some room in the room but the price of the hutch/desk thing is so good I can't get it out of my head now. Plus I could move it into an actual office later on. 

Ack, if I wasn't bipolar before I am now.


----------



## Doc Holliday

sdsester said:


> . That desk and hutch for $149 seems like a pretty good deal and the hardware looks decent? Not that it matters but are they going to give you a new one or sell you the display?


New in the box. I asked, they have a few.


----------



## user1007

For a reference point. $69 Micke Desk from IKEA. Painted and powder-coated steel. W55-7/8xD19-5/8xH29-1/2. White 902.143.08. Would have to have it shipped if no IKEA near you. Would probably want to paint your file cabinets to match but that will take a couple rattle cans of spray paint and half an hour. 

It looks like one side is solid and the other a steel frame. Not sure I am wild about that but if you have a file cabinet next to it anyhow it might not matter.


----------



## Doc Holliday

I already checked Ikea online, saw that. Not too thrilled about the color or the sides, like yourself. 

I want black or dark wood, a mature look if that makes sense.


----------



## user1007

Doc Holliday said:


> Ack, if I wasn't bipolar before I am now.


Take your meds. It is just a desk!:laughing:


----------



## Doc Holliday

Okay, the guy just said he also has a matching 6' book shelf. Hmmm...

I'm going to go and check it out, see if he can give me a deal. Thanks for your time, sdsester. I might be back with something.


----------



## user1007

Doc Holliday said:


> Okay, the guy just said he also has a matching 6' book shelf. Hmmm...
> 
> I'm going to go and check it out, see if he can give me a deal. Thanks for your time, sdsester. I might be back with something.


At least I am confident the Wall family will get no major desk purchase from you today. My work on this was worth it for that reason alone. Hate that company and its approach to doing business.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Hey now, I buy all my Wrangler boOt cut jeans from Wal-Mart, plus dog food (Kibbles 'n' Bits), the occasional already cooked, hot and ready to eat small lemmon pepper chicken for something like $5, socks and Dickies. 

I know what you mean though, big corporation sucking the little man empty. 

Well, that Pier One desk was no where near big enough and that shelf that accompanied it might loOk good in a little girls room. 

Good thing about that is the desk/hutch combo is now the frontrunner.


----------



## Jay 78

sdsester said:


> At least I am confident the Wall family will get no major desk purchase from you today. My work on this was worth it for that reason alone. Hate that company and its approach to doing business.


I have never set foot in a Wal-Mart and never will, for the exact same reasons.


----------



## Doc Holliday

People, let's keep this topic on ME and my computer desk needs, please.


----------



## Jay 78

I don't have anything against people who shop there - they're going to do it anyway. It's just a personal choice for me.

Good luck on the desk decision.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Doc Holliday said:


> Was wondering if any of you have an opinion on this 3 piece office set from Wal-Mart. Thinking about purchasing it but was really wanting a drawer in the desk, under the computer where the slide out keyboard tray is. I need a file cabinet as well which is why this one caught my eye.
> 
> Btw, it's only for a lap top and not a tower that I need this for. Thoughts?
> 
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Mainstays-3-Piece-Office-Set-Black/16401707?findingMethod=rr


If you are looking at Wal-Mart you should try Sam's Club. They offer a bit better selection.:yes:


----------



## Doc Holliday

I'm not a member.  But regarldess, I'm now on to bigger and better quality. I'm thinking I have two days before the sale on that desk and hutch at Office Depot is over so if I can't find something elsewhere of equal or higher value and quality by early-mid day Saturday I'll be buying that one. 

Thanks though.


----------



## Missouri Bound

Sam's club actually does have a higher end furniture line. And as far as being a member you can join at the store if you find a a deal worth it. The membership isn't too much and most likely will be covered by the savings. I think it would be worth your while to check it out.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Can I go and walk around wihout a membership?


----------



## Missouri Bound

I believe you can. But you can't buy anything without a membership. If they stop you at the door just tell them you are thinking of joining and you want to see if it's worth it.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Alright, I might try that then. There's one not too far from me.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Bought it. Have to build it but it looks exactly like this.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Child labor.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Turns out the desk did not have a file cabinet but the garage sale across the street today did. $5. Almost all set up.


----------



## user1007

Did the unit go together well and have nice fasteners? It looks like you have opted to keep the hutch. You will no doubt find its cubby holes helpful. Thought sure one of those drawers looked file cabinet size and would take a Pendaflex frame but I guess not. $5 for a decent cabinet is not bad though. 

I think you did well for $150? You ok with it?

Some little LED puck lights might lighten it up a bit if that bothers you still. Big Lots sells decent Sylvania things cheap. 

Child labor looks cute and not too abused in the fabrication of your furniture!

I forgot to mention that one almost needs 3, not 4, hands putting RTA furniture together. When I burned out doing white collar stuff and re-entered the trades I worked for a company that paid by the job to put the stuff together. They handed me a van well appointed with tools and trotted me around to put the stuff together for individuals and companies. It was rather fun and the money was not bad at all.


----------



## Doc Holliday

sdsester said:


> Did the unit go together well and have nice fasteners? It looks like you have opted to keep the hutch. You will no doubt find its cubby holes helpful. Thought sure one of those drawers looked file cabinet size and would take a Pendaflex frame but I guess not. $5 for a decent cabinet is not bad though.
> 
> I think you did well for $150? You ok with it?
> 
> Some little LED puck lights might lighten it up a bit if that bothers you still. Big Lots sells decent Sylvania things cheap.
> 
> Child labor looks cute and not too abused in the fabrication of your furniture!
> 
> I forgot to mention that one almost needs 3, not 4, hands putting RTA furniture together. When I burned out doing white collar stuff and re-entered the trades I worked for a company that paid by the job to put the stuff together. They handed me a van well appointed with tools and trotted me around to put the stuff together for individuals and companies. It was rather fun and the money was not bad at all.


 
Lots of parts but once I got into it it all made sense and went together with ease. Lengthy, but with ease. Cam locks, mainly. 

Yup, the lighting issue will be addressed soon. Not sure if I want a desk lamp or strip lighting just yet.

That little girl is something else and strong to boOt! She tightened down on all the cams and many screws. I went back behind her to double check the tightness at each cam and screw but she got it. Than came the backing and she nailed it all in perfectly. 

"I wanna help!! Let me do it!! *I got it,** I got it!!!*"

Very sweet little girl. Roomate's daughter.


----------



## Doc Holliday

Oh yeah, the hutch is actually screwed down into the desk. It was either have just the desk with pre-fab holes drilled all throughout it or use the entire set up. I'm glad I did. It's not too big at all, doesn't affect the room in any way.

Missing one knob and two screws for the knobs but Office Depot said to come by and they'll give it to me from the display or from the new one in the back if they have to. 

I also bought the two year warranty for $40. If I get so much as a coffee stain on this thing within two years they'll give me a brand new one.


----------



## roasted

I'm not sure if this is relevant to what you were after (even though you already got a desk), but I figured I'd tack it in here for the "why the hell not" factor. We moved in January to our first house, so naturally the first thing for me, being IT is my job, was to create my office area with ample desk space for projects and whatnot. I ended up getting a metal desk with a wood top (kind of like what you see in offices a lot) off of Craigslist for 50 bucks. I took off the wood top (60x30) and replaced it with a thicker Lauan solid door (80x32) from Home Depot, which also cost 50 bucks. Slap some black Formica on it, some contact cement, etc., and you have a sweet desk with a ton of space.

I ended up building a side desk of the same height to go with it. That thing has a standard particle board top with 2x3 reinforcement. It too has the black Formica covering on the top, so it looks like one continuous L shaped desk. I have the bottom shelf just painted black, since that plane won't be seeing high traffic. It's just for housing certain items that'll sit in place almost indefinitely. I have two towers (my desktop, and my file/backup/video surveillance server), my stereo receiver, all in one printer, and my old beastly laserjet printer. 

Overall, cost of everything, materials, etc., ran me about 200-220. I had some stuff already which helped, but the bulk of it came from that 200-220 pile. I would have spent 3-4x more to get the desk space I got without it being a hunk of junk. Just my experience. Hope you enjoy your new desk!


----------



## Doc Holliday

I appreciate your insight and I thought about refurbishing or building something, someone already said a door as a desk or something which made a lot of sense, but it just turned out the way it did. 

I used to work at a sign shop many years ago, experienced with formica covering, templates, building and finishing. I nwanted something now, I guess, and finished.

It worked out well, I'm extremely happy. Picked up an office chair for $5 at a garage sale.


----------



## roasted

Doc Holliday said:


> I appreciate your insight and I thought about refurbishing or building something, someone already said a door as a desk or something which made a lot of sense, but it just turned out the way it did.
> 
> I used to work at a sign shop many years ago, experienced with formica covering, templates, building and finishing. I nwanted something now, I guess, and finished.
> 
> It worked out well, I'm extremely happy. Picked up an office chair for $5 at a garage sale.


I hear ya. Sometimes it's nice to just get the thing and be done with it. I kind of lucked out with the building thing because the desk I got I had used for a while and decided to swap out the top when I was already in the process of moving. It was one of the first projects I did since when we moved in I was entirely too poor to really renovate anything yet, so I decided to freshen up the office area and redo my desk + add another for more desk space. A few bucks later I was in business!

About the chair, serious score there... you can't beat 5 bucks for an office chair. Ever check those things out at Best Buy? Dear God I cringe looking at the 189 dollar price tags on some of those basic looking office chairs!


----------

